# Cold hands all the time....10 LB wt gain in a month upping meds...ugh. Help!



## Swwetsmellinsuds (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, I've had thyroid for so many years, I have had it under control with t3 and t4 meds. I had 6 surgeries in less than a year span, stressed my liver. I go up and down in ET over they years 50 lbs! I work out often and eat good. And now since the last surgery....

I also wonder if it is because I was switched to generic Cytomel, is it cruddy or something? I take 12.5 mcgs Cytomel a day and 125 Levo. I upped from 122 and 10 Cytomel, after UPPING MY MEDS...10 lb wt gain but I AM NO LONGER FATIGUED OR COLD. past two days cold hands and feet returned, hair shedding. WTH is goin on!?

I spent all Winter and Spring FREEZING and fatigued. I gained 20 lbs recently. My TSH was 2.3 and that is too high for me, so I tried:
-iodine but I was still freezing and goiter seemed bigger, but energy was coming back
-upping my t3 meds 5 more mcgs of cytomel 
-upped Levo from 112 to 125

Fatigue lowered, cold went away. Weight gain. I spent years taking off weight this is annoying! Do I need a new doc? I get tested for everything all the time including DHEA and iron.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What are some recent labs with ranges please.

Also, if you have labs prior to making the change to generic.



> I also wonder if it is because I was switched to generic Cytomel


I would think this is directly related. Generic's can have a 25% variance on the active drug and use different fillers. I know for fact the generic Cytomel pill is almost 3X the size of the brand which means it has more fillers.


----------



## Swwetsmellinsuds (Jun 23, 2015)

True. Cytomel is so expensive. I was doing WELL on the Mylan Cytomel knock off and now switched to a knock off of that it is huge and every time it is upped, I don't even feel it


----------



## Swwetsmellinsuds (Jun 23, 2015)

If I take 12.5 mcgs a day, that's gonna be like 85$ a month yikes


----------



## Swwetsmellinsuds (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok, I am gonna try...

Switching back to Cytomel brand
Getting labs
Going to take adrenal supports, need c and b vitamins

And then see if can lose wt over the next few months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What labs are they running on you to determine your thyroid function?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.
Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi there and welcome!

Who is titrating your meds? You or your doctor? The T4 should not be increased when taking Cytomel. It is too high now. It is supposed to be 4 to 1 ratio. 1 being your T3.

Also, have you had your ferritin checked and have you had antibodies tests and an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Yes.............our meds have gone through the roof cost wise. Way too scary.

Hugs,


----------

